
Low protein diet 'equals longevity' - scorpioxy
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2016/09/30/low-protein-diet-equals-longevity-study
======
Terribledactyl
This report is a little lacking, here is a PDF of the study
[http://media.nzherald.co.nz/webcontent/document/pdf/201640/C...](http://media.nzherald.co.nz/webcontent/document/pdf/201640/CMET2149_proof.pdf)
from the nz herald. And their take on it
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objecti...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11719524)

~~~
DrScump
(Regarding Fibroblast growth factor 21 (FGF21))

key quote: " the metabolic outcomes associated with elevated FGF21 depend on
the nutritional context, differing according to whether the animal is in a
state of under- or overfeeding."

The news article badly misinterprets the results in implying that low protein
alone = high FGF21 = longevity.

~~~
brador
In that case, what's the correct take away from the study? fasting + low
protein + high nutrient diet is best?

------
vcmlyxgcmc
can we get away from the idea that a single kind of diet is _always_ best ?
_Sometimes_ one needs protein (e.g. after intense physical exercise),
sometimes fat (in the winter maybe), sometimes carbs (long cycle ride),
usually veggies. Eat as appropriate.

